# Boveda-packs hard as rocks



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

Ok, so this is something i have never heard about before.
I was over at my best friend´s house and we decided to smoke some cigars, so I went to his humidor to get them. When i opened it, i had to move one of the boveda packs as it were lying on top of the cigars.
So as i grabbed the boveda pack, i noticed it was hard as a rock! I checked the other ones, and they were rock solid as well. I looked at his hygrometer, which read 70% blanc. I have never had this happen to me before so i was a bit surprised. Now i know they may dry out, but the thing is, i bought about 12 packs like 4 months ago, and gave him some of them. Mine are still functioning.

So, my question is: What has happened, and why? Is there something wrong with his humidor, and if that is the case, what can be done?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

They just need re-hydrating, do a search, lots of info on it.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

It's actually doing what it's supposed to do. It's giving off moisture to maintain the humidity listed on its label. Its normal for Boveda packs to eventually dry out and get thin and dry as a wafer. What what may be abnormal is the rate this occurred. If the guy has a huge leaky humidor with only a couple smokes in it the Bovedas never stood a chance. 

The good news is the packs can be recharged: just do a search around here. The bad news is your friend may have a bad hygrometer and perhaps a leaky humidor. 
It's hard to tell much more without more details like the number of packs and inside what size humidor it is etc. Four months may be reasonable for his set up. I can go a year plus on an ammodor, but my desktop needs the packs rotated every 4 months or so (but I don't let them get that dry before swapping).


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Fusion said:


> They just need re-hydrating, do a search, lots of info on it.


Amen. :surprise:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Put 'em in distilled water for a couple days.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I just buy new ones. When they get hard as rock they can be a PITA to rehydrate. But everybody knows I'm not the most patient guy on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

There's a thread in the cigar questions section with some really great tips on Boveda packs. Check it out.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> There's a thread in the cigar questions section with some really great tips on Boveda packs. Check it out.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


You can't swing a dead cat without hitting a " how to recharge boveda" thread

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

Thank you all for your answers! 
I admit, i should probably have checked to see if there were any threads about this, but i was unsure if it was just a matter of recharging or if something was horribly wrong 

Anyways, thank you so much for all the answers!


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

Champagne InHand said:


> I just buy new ones. When they get hard as rock they can be a PITA to rehydrate. But everybody knows I'm not the most patient guy on this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here.

The 1 time I tried to re-hydrate a few Boveda packs with distilled water I noticed what looked like a tiny piece of mold in the water dish...I didn't risk it, and tossed it all in the trash, and bought new packs on Cigar Auctioneer.


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

His humidor might not have a airtight seal that's why hey may of dried out faster than yours.


----------

